# Implant boost for diabetes patients



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2011)

Surgeons at a British hospital have pioneered a new treatment that could remove the need for medication to treat type 2 diabetes while helping sufferers lose weight.

Medics at Southampton General Hospital have performed the first 15 implants of a new device called the EndoBarrier.



http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...MCOOZJqo5wk6Dhorg?docId=N0081151298304928469A


----------



## Donald (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks promising but Early yet and last line says it private at present



At present, the EndoBarrier is only available as a private procedure


----------



## hotchop (Feb 22, 2011)

www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=13779[/url]

i thought it was interesting too


----------



## HartHen61 (Feb 22, 2011)

this sounds great for type 2 diabetics and it will save the nhs alot of money, when will it be put to trial?


----------



## Alan S (Feb 23, 2011)

The technology is still very much in the developmental stages. This is a Google Scholar search on *'endobarrier clinical trials' *which shows human trials are very recent (pigs before that) so there are no indicators at this stage of long term side effects. All of the limited clinical trials appear to be funded by the company selling the technology.

Just like new meds, I'll wait ten years to see the long-term results and selfishly let others be the guinea pigs.

I am cynically fascinated at the way new medications and surgical techniques are quickly supported by the medical establishment without these long-term indicators - yet after 40 years we still get resistance to reducing carbs because "the long term effects are unclear".


----------

